# Xorg 1.6 e libxcb [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da topic, ho aggiornato il sistema con il solito 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world
```

 e mi è stato proposto di aggiornare xorg da 1.5 a 1.6.

Ho seguito le indicazioni fornite  qui e  qui, ma al primo riavvio è stato un disastro...non parte più niente.

Ho provato ed eseguire un revdep-rebuild che mi segnala la mancanza di libjpg.o.62 che ho capito conta parecchie dipendenze, ha compilato per 5/6 ore circa riemergendo 260 pacchetti, ma senza risolvere nulla.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora sto scrivendo da windows con mia grande tristezza...Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Oct 08, 2009 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

puoi indicare più precisamente gli errori che ricevi?

abitalmente quando aggiorno lancio in ordine:

```
emerge ---sync ; emerge -uND world ; emerge --depclean ; revdep-rebuild 
```

----------

## bandreabis

Re-edit e re-masterize:  :Laughing: 

Non farmi spaventare.   :Shocked: 

La guida l'ho seguita stanotte prima di aggiornare ieri sera.

Poi stamattina stanotte ho dato 

```
emerge -uDNva world --with-bdeps=y
```

Stamattina ho lanciato 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Stasera accenderò la mia Gentoo e vedrò com'è andato l'aggiornamento.

Incrociamo le dita.

----------

## riverdragon

Piano, piano, qualcosa devi aver sbagliato perché io non ho avuto problemi.

Per sistemare libjpg dovevi guardare le note alla fine dell'aggiornamento a jpg-7 (hai impostato il salvataggio degli ELOG in make.conf?), lancia revdep-rebuild --library /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 e al termine rimuovi questa libreria.

Per il resto, dopo l'aggiornamento hai ricompilato i driver per farli funzionare con la nuova versione di xorg?

----------

## table

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il resto, dopo l'aggiornamento hai ricompilato i driver per farli funzionare con la nuova versione di xorg?

 

esatto! , i driver Intel vanno ricompilati, altrimenti non funziona nulla (in /var/log/xorg.0.log dovrebbe mostrarti l'errore).

Posta gli errori che ottieni   :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sono tornato al notebook e tutto pare andare ok. 

Meno male!

----------

## mrl4n

Il log del mio Xorg

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Sep 6 18:49:33 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 05 October 2009  09:36:20PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct  7 20:37:50 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0392:1458:342c nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x00009c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Tue May 12 12:18:36 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GS (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.16.02

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AOC LM729 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AOC LM729 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## pierino_89

Attenzione che in X 1.6 l'input è gestito da hal, se compilato con l'use hal.

Quindi bisogna migrare le dichiarazioni dei device di input ad hal.

----------

## mrl4n

Le periferiche sono tutte a posto, sono xorg e kde a non volerne sapere di avviarsi...  :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Le periferiche sono tutte a posto, sono xorg e kde a non volerne sapere di avviarsi...  

 

usi kde 4 ?

----------

## mrl4n

No, 3.5.10...

EDIT:ho ricostruito gli archivi della libreria .la con il comando 

```

/usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcd/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh
```

 e poi ho lanciato per l'ennesima volta un revdep-rebuild e riavviato. Ora kde è ripartito!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Come posso essere certo che sia veramente tutto a posto senza dover controllare tutte le applicazioni a manina?

----------

## magowiz

Se hai seguito la guida alla perfezione , mi riferisco a quella relativa a libxcb , dovresti essere a posto.

I pacchetti che hanno "rotto" qualcosa di recente sono appunto : jpeg da 6.8 a 7 , libxcb per cui c'è la guida che hai seguito e anche db che è stato aggiornato alla 4.7, quest'ultima però non è una vera e propria rottura poichè viene preservata la vecchia lib in un altro slot.

----------

